# Bleeding circle hook or regular color circle hook?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering which you guys have the most luck with. I use both and it just seems like the red bleeding hooks have lost their popularity with the Pompano this year. I also use the Owner regular circle hooks and they have become the hook of choice to me.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I kinda like the "bleeding hooks", but the red wears off pretty quick. I dont think it matters.


----------



## bsnation (Jul 18, 2008)

I really don't think it matters. The red wears off the hooks after a couple hours of fishing anyway.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is what I say about red anything. If you have ever gone down in search of red snapper you will find that red on the color spectrum dissapears first and looks gray/ silver, so I believe it is a gimmick to sell hooks, line etc... Use what you have faith in, that is what it all boils down to.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Like lobsterman says: Use what you have faith in.



I have used silver, black and red hooks with equal success for Pompano. JMHO C2


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had a great deal more luck with the black owner circle hooks by far. I swear by them for almost any species.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, you guys are probablly right. I think it might just be me tired of using them because I don't really notice a difference in the outcome. Tight Lines!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use to think that the red attracted fish in shallow water but I honestly don't think it really matters.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have made one observation: A gold hook seems to attract 'rat reds'.



When waiting 'n baiting, I will catch more rats than other fish when using gold hooks. Other than that, I don't think that it really matters. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have made one observation: A gold hook seems to attract 'rat reds'.



When waiting 'n baiting, I will catch more rats than other fish when using gold hooks. Other than that, I don't think that it really matters. 



konz could be right. Red is the first color to disappear under water. It could have some effect in shallow water.



If it feels right, use it! JMHO C2


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

#2 OWNER mutu light wire circle hook.

enough said.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Owner circle hooks - good way to go ! Black works just fine .


----------

